# Le son via adaptateur mini-DisplayPort / HDMI



## Scandale (9 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,
J'ai le dernier MacBook Pro et je viens d'acheter un adaptateur mini-DisplayPort vers HDMI.
Le souci c'est que j'ai bien l'image mais le son ne fonctionne pas, je m'attendais pourtant à ce que ça soit le cas car le DisplayPort comme le HDMI transportent la vidéo ET le son.
Quelqu'un sait si Apple a eu la très mauvaise idée de désactiver le son sur son port DisplayPort ou si c'est juste un problème de réglage.
Ça serait vraiement dommage car les films directement sur la télé avec un seul câble, quel bonheur.
Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## p.boussaguet (10 Décembre 2009)

Et oui, Apple a eu la très mauvaise idée de désactiver le son sur le MiniDisplay Port ... Belle connerie en fait. Donc en plus de ton cable , il te faudra ajouter un câble jack pour le son.

Très con !


----------



## r e m y (10 Décembre 2009)

Et ce qui est dommage c'est qu'à ce jour (du moins je n'ai pas trouvé), aucun constructeur ne propose d'adaptateur se branchant d'une part sur la prise MiniDisplayPort et d'autre part sur la prise Jack de sortie audio (via un jack optique pour récupérer directement le son en numérique) et envoyant le tout sur un cable hdmi...


----------



## macinside (10 Décembre 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Et ce qui est dommage c'est qu'à ce jour (du moins je n'ai pas trouvé), aucun constructeur ne propose d'adaptateur se branchant d'une part sur la prise MiniDisplayPort et d'autre part sur la prise Jack de sortie audio (via un jack optique pour récupérer directement le son en numérique) et envoyant le tout sur un cable hdmi...



tu a mal chercher  : http://www.kanexlive.com/products/item.aspx?id=3495


----------



## r e m y (10 Décembre 2009)

macinside a dit:


> tu a mal chercher  : http://www.kanexlive.com/products/item.aspx?id=3495



Yess!!!! Exactement ce que je cherchais.... 
euh 70$ tout de même (hors frais de port, frais de douane, TVA....)

Finalement un deuxième cable pour transiter l'audio, c'est pas mal aussi!


----------



## Scandale (10 Décembre 2009)

Merci pour vos réponse et surtout à Macinside 

Par contre Apple, je ne comprend pas toujours leurs décisions, ils trouvent toujours le moyen de gacher un truc qui pourrait être parfait.


----------



## Konami (14 Décembre 2009)

Bonsoir,

J'ai aussi acheté cet adaptateur mais par contre quand je branche un câble jack le son ne passe pas sur mon écran externe ni sur ma télé..Pourtant ça devrait fonctionner..

Quelqu'un aurait une idée?


----------



## juju87 (2 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,
Je relance le sujet car je suis intéressé par cet adaptateur !! mais s'il ne marche pas...
D'ailleurs, je voudrais savoir aussi s'il permet la transmission stéréo car la prise jack semble etre "mono"fiche.
Merci


----------



## Pierrkiiroule (2 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour, 

Apple na pas désactiver le son sur le mini dvi, à ce que je sache...

Sur mon macbook (late 2009) ça ne marche pas (certes... xD) mais sur celui de lun de mes ami qui est plus récent le son est convoyé parfaitement avec mon adapteur Moshi !

Et sur le site apple on trouve :



			
				Apple a dit:
			
		

> Remarque: *La gestion audio est uniquement disponible pour les systèmes MacBook Pro (Mi-2010 et ultérieur), MacBook (Mi-2010 et ultérieur), MacBook Air (Fin 2010 et ultérieur), Mac mini (Mi-2010 et ultérieur) et iMac (Fin 2009 et ultérieur).


----------



## r e m y (2 Janvier 2012)

juju87 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je relance le sujet car je suis intéressé par cet adaptateur !! mais s'il ne marche pas...
> D'ailleurs, je voudrais savoir aussi s'il permet la transmission stéréo car la prise jack semble etre "mono"fiche.
> Merci


La fiche jack que l'on voit est une prise audio numérique "optique". Elle n'est donc pas mono, je pense même qu'elle permet de passer du son 5:1 quand on lit un DVD avec son 5:1


----------



## iMydna (2 Janvier 2012)

C'est étrange, moi j'ai un câble Minidisplay port vers HDMI qui va de mon MBP 13" à mon écran externe et ses enceintes (non intégrés) et le son fonctionne parfaitement.

Est-ce que tu as bien sélectionner dans les réglages la sortie de ton son? Enfin dans Reglages ->Son -> Sortie, as tu bien sélectionné tes enceintes ? Et non pas laissé les Enceintes intégré au mac.


----------



## r e m y (2 Janvier 2012)

Parce que ton Mac est sufisamment récent pour que la prise mini display port sorte aussi le son....


----------



## iMydna (2 Janvier 2012)

Scandale a mis dans son message qu'il possède le dernier Macbook pro, or j'ai le Early 2011 et pas le late, donc normalement le sien le fait aussi normalement..


----------



## r e m y (2 Janvier 2012)

iMydna a dit:


> Scandale a mis dans son message qu'il possède le dernier Macbook pro, ...



Certes, mais il a écrit ça en décembre 2009!!!


----------



## iMydna (2 Janvier 2012)

Quel idiot je suis ... Désolé ...


----------



## kolargol31 (3 Janvier 2012)

si le cable est un cable HDMI antérieur à la norme HDMI 1.3 faut pas aller chercher plus loin c'est là où cela merdouille! 

avant de crier au loup il faudrait voir si le cable n'est pas incriminé


----------



## AZTT (3 Janvier 2012)

en résumé et par curiosité un IMac 27" de Fin 2010 (le i5 4 coeurs)
a-t-il IMAGE + SON via adaptateur HDMI?

merci


----------



## kalm (3 Janvier 2012)

kolargol31 a dit:


> si le cable est un cable HDMI antérieur à la norme HDMI 1.3 faut pas aller chercher plus loin c'est là où cela merdouille!
> 
> avant de crier au loup il faudrait voir si le cable n'est pas incriminé



Le concernant peu importe ,la gestion audio en HDMI est uniquement disponible pour les systèmes MacBook Pro Mi-2010 et ultérieur.
Le sien date de Mi 2009.


----------



## kolargol31 (3 Janvier 2012)

Scandale a dit:


> J'ai le *dernier MacBook Pro *et je viens d'acheter un adaptateur mini-DisplayPort vers HDMI...





kalm a dit:


> Le concernant peu importe ,la gestion audio en HDMI est uniquement disponible pour les systèmes *MacBook Pro Mi-2010* et ultérieur.
> *Le sien date de Mi 2009*.



Je suis désolé mais qd l'on me dit que l'on a le dernier MBP pour moi c'est un lately 2011


----------



## kalm (3 Janvier 2012)

Il faut que tu lises plus attentivement,son post date du * 09/12/2009,* 22h53 ,comment veux tu qu il est un Late 2011.


----------



## kolargol31 (3 Janvier 2012)

dsl Kalm, 

j'avais pas du tout vu que c'etait un "necro-post", mea culpa sur le coup :

mettons ceci sur un debut d'année difficile!


----------



## gloote (3 Février 2012)

bonsoir, 
bon j'ai essayé de suivre un peu les discussions et je suis débutant en Mac
J'ai un Macbook Air de hier, encore tout neuf  j'ai un adaptateur Moshi pour relier en HDMI un écran externe, ça marche super bien pour l'image mais j'ai pas de son. Je voulais savoir si ça vient d'un réglage ou je sais pas?
merci de votre aide


----------



## macbookeur75 (3 Février 2012)

Scandale a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai le dernier MacBook Pro et je viens d'acheter un adaptateur mini-DisplayPort vers HDMI.
> Le souci c'est que j'ai bien l'image mais le son ne fonctionne pas, je m'attendais pourtant à ce que ça soit le cas car le DisplayPort comme le HDMI transportent la vidéo ET le son.
> Quelqu'un sait si Apple a eu la très mauvaise idée de désactiver le son sur son port DisplayPort ou si c'est juste un problème de réglage.
> ...



l'adaptateur vendu à 24.90 chez macway mini-DP vers HDMI fonctionne avec quasiment tous les mac avec port mini-DP ou TB et conduit son ET vidéo sans souci


----------



## raidehobbit (4 Février 2012)

Je me permet d'intervenir dans votre discussion (ça pourrait tjs interresser des personnes) mais sur mon MBP 2010 j'utilise ceci pour le brancher sur ma TV : 

http://www.amazon.fr/DisplayPort-Ca...Q2UY/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1328395299&sr=8-2

Tout marche nickel. Son + Img.

Rien a signaler. Le seul bémol que j'aurais à émettre est le fait que le pc doit être branché a la tv... un peu dommage, c'est pour ça que je me tatte à passer à l'apple TV.. (si jamais vous avez des infos la dessus d'ailleurs je suis preneur !)


----------

